# Waiver DQ and enlistment troubles



## Nopa (Apr 12, 2019)

This is a long post and I appreciate anyone who will take the time to read it. 
    In late 2015 I received bilateral fasciotomies in my lower legs for treatment of exercise related compartment syndrome. The surgery was a success and I have 4 huge scars on my legs but otherwise 100% again. I have 5 years weight training experience and started training specifically for a military career 8 months ago while finishing up College. I can run/ruck/swim/ O course just fine and have no recurring issues.

I started my application with the Air Force around August 2018 trying for an EOD or CCT spot, my recruiter told me that I was cleared to go to MEPS then later told me that because of my existing condition that there was no way to know if I would get my slot, something about how the Air Force Doc’s do their physical and if they gave me a 2 or 3, instead of a 1 (all good) on my legs I would be out of luck. He told me that I had to sign a contract before getting my physical done before I would even know if I qualified for a chance at the job I wanted. I thought this was b.s and so I talked to the Army, partly thinking it would make the AF recruiter cut the crap. The Army told me that as long as I was fully functional now I should be fine with them and it would just be a waiver. The Air Force recruiter called me the next day after he knew I started paperwork with the  Army and told me he “checked it out and I could go to MEPS before signing”. I told him the Army is processing my paperwork and he then told me that the Air Force was done with me and basically to not come back. 

    I went through the whole waiver process with the Army and in the end found out that I was disqualified (Citing DoDi 6130 Section 5r)  before ever making it to MEPS for the physical (I have taken the ASVAB), and they told me there is nothing to be done. They said I could try again in 6 months but there would be no reason it would go through then vs now. 

    I then went to the Marines who told me they thought I had a chance with their medical guys and this time I got an examination and clearance letter from the surgeon who performed my surgeries instead of my regular doctors note. The request for physical they submitted to BUMED for me came back denied without much detail other than “Prior Surgery”. They told me the same deal as the Army, I can try again in 6 months but there isn’t much of a point.  

    This has been an 8 month process of mostly failure and I fear that I am out of options. I am seeking advice as to what to do now. My current thought is to talk to a different AF recruiter and see if they will send my packet up to MEPS and let me get a physical since they have been the only people so far to even approve me to go up there. From my understanding the Navy will give me the same response as the Marines due to it being the same doctors, is this correct? While I had been trying for SOF/SF contracts in the past I have a feeling my medical history is going to kill those aspirations so my backup plan, assuming I can get something approved from the AF would be Intel, which from my research I do not need a perfect 1 score on my legs. Would there be much of a point in reapplying to the Army or Marines after 6 months? I know this is lengthy and lacking specific questions but my hours of searches and talking to recruiters has not helped clear much up and I am hoping someone out there might have some words of advice. If I need to clear things up just let me know I will try to respond as quickly as possible. 
Thank you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 12, 2019)

I cannot help you, but it seems you’ve done your research and have thought about alternate options.

Best of success in your quest to serve.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 12, 2019)

Join the Legion... Get into the parachute regiment. Had a buddy do that after Medding out of the Army. Trouble with that though is you are in service of a foreign country. Depends on what you really want to do.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 12, 2019)

Look at the Army or Air National Guard. In most cases they have more ability to wave things that the regular branches can't or won't.


----------



## compforce (Apr 12, 2019)

I had the same issue, DQ for everyone, come back in a year and try again.  I did that for 5 years with the same result.  Finally I tried the Army National Guard and they had no problem with me.  If you don't want to keep getting the same answer, try the Guard...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 12, 2019)

Nopa said:


> This is a long post and I appreciate anyone who will take the time to read it.
> In late 2015 I received bilateral fasciotomies in my lower legs for treatment of exercise related compartment syndrome. The surgery was a success and I have 4 huge scars on my legs but otherwise 100% again. I have 5 years weight training experience and started training specifically for a military career 8 months ago while finishing up College. I can run/ruck/swim/ O course just fine and have no recurring issues.
> 
> I started my application with the Air Force around August 2018 trying for an EOD or CCT spot, my recruiter told me that I was cleared to go to MEPS then later told me that because of my existing condition that there was no way to know if I would get my slot, something about how the Air Force Doc’s do their physical and if they gave me a 2 or 3, instead of a 1 (all good) on my legs I would be out of luck. He told me that I had to sign a contract before getting my physical done before I would even know if I qualified for a chance at the job I wanted. I thought this was b.s and so I talked to the Army, partly thinking it would make the AF recruiter cut the crap. The Army told me that as long as I was fully functional now I should be fine with them and it would just be a waiver. The Air Force recruiter called me the next day after he knew I started paperwork with the  Army and told me he “checked it out and I could go to MEPS before signing”. I told him the Army is processing my paperwork and he then told me that the Air Force was done with me and basically to not come back.
> ...


Talk to another AF recruiter, but look for a different career field.
If they won't work with you, then contact an AF Reserve or Air Guard unit and see what they offer.

The FFL sounds romantic, but it isn't.  Avoid that suggestion.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 12, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Talk to another AF recruiter, but look for a different career field.
> If they won't work with you, then contact an AF Reserve or Air Guard unit and see what they offer.
> 
> The FFL sounds romantic, but it isn't.  Avoid that suggestion.


Romantic my ass that shit is work!


----------



## Nopa (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you all for your replies. I contacted a new AF recruiter and have a meeting set for this coming week, he said we might be able to meet with a SO recruiter as well so I'm looking forward to that. For some reason in all my research I never considered the Air/Army National Guard as in my head I was thinking they used the same doctors as the AF and Army. I will dig into that tonight and see how it turns out. Thanks again.


----------

